

New SSD-Backed Elastic Block Storage - jeffbarr
http://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-ssd-backed-elastic-block-storage/

======
jcr
Great submission, but previous discussion is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7903097](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7903097)

------
jacobscott
Will General Purpose (SSD) be an option for RDS?

